# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Winter - (December 21 2011- January 16)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's Time for a New Theme!





 ​ This theme was chosen by kayleigh83 - Winner of the Flowers challenge!​ 
Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, a runner up or new random theme will be chosen. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.





Entries are accepted up until the next poll starts! This should be about 2 weeks time.

*Thank You!*

Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh! Very pretty theme!!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yaayy so happy I won a challenge, I think it's even more exciting though to see your idea for a theme be the next challenge!! LOL!! Here's some more inspiration pics!


----------



## JollySam (Dec 22, 2011)

Taking care of your nails during winter seeks your attention. Winter is the time of harsh temperature that makes your shin look dry and dull. However, same is the case with your nails. During winter, nails get dry and are more prone to damages. To make sure that your beautiful nails in your beautiful hands look as beautiful as you, follow the best of five tips for *winter nail care*.

  


*edited by mod*


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahahaha!! "Ugly Sweater" nails! So very holidays!




 



> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!! "Ugly Sweater" nails! So very holidays!



haha I just said that to Sqoatz!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 23, 2011)

lots of possibilities!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!! "Ugly Sweater" nails! So very holidays!



LOL I actually have these exact designs on my nails right now!! LOL I copied them from that picture, I loove them! LOL

(*not an entry*)


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 24, 2011)

Great job! I love the Fair Isle pattern!


----------



## katana (Dec 25, 2011)

@kayleigh - Did you do that free hand?  You did an amazing job!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sallyt3315 (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is my entry! Since today is Christmas I decided to do a Christmas tree on one hand and presents on the other. Remember the presents are on my right hand which is why it's a bit wobbly! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## lacquerbuzz (Jan 4, 2012)

Very exciting theme! My entry:









I will be PM-ing my theme as soon as I come out with a good idea.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jan 7, 2012)

Katana - yes I did! I painted them on falsies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everyone's entries are GREAT!


----------



## romanticgirl967 (Oct 20, 2012)

nice design i like the color


----------



## romanticgirl967 (Oct 20, 2012)

All are great really


----------



## jackie345 (Nov 7, 2012)

OMIGOD. Amazing. I'm completely speechless right now. I wish I could do that well on my nails


----------



## lolidragonnn (Nov 18, 2012)

Here are my two entries: Penguin in snowy background, and blue french tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yilise (Dec 25, 2012)

This is so unique and pretty!


----------



## yilise (Dec 25, 2012)

sorry, was referring to this design. I'm a newbie and still learning the kinks...

but all the designs are really pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lacquerbuzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very exciting theme! My entry:
> 
> ...


----------

